# Melting Vals



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

I recently started dosing excel and the vals started to melt. I know this is a common side effect with using excel, but I am curious as to if the vals would repair it self after awhile or would it just all rot away?, all my other plants are doing great.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Mine just kept on rotting...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Some people have reported Excel to melt Vallisneria, while others say that it has no effect. Are you following the recommended dosing (as on the back of the bottle)? 

If the melting continues, the entire plant will eventually melt away.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I even tried a half dose again after allowing recovery time. Never tried lower...


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

They will not be restored. It's better to cut melter vallisneria leafs completely. At the same time new leafs will start growing faster.

What is your Excel dosing? Are you killing algae or helping plants with Excel?


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

when dosing excel try to keep it away from your vals when you put it in the tank. I have Vals and it had no effect on em at all. Altho my tank is quite big so i am able to keep it well enough away


----------



## kaegunim (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a patch of vals on the side of the tank right where I add my home-brew excel, and they do not seem to mind. 

I have spot treated for a touch of staghorm directly on the vals also, which killed the algae just fine without harming the vals at all.

I am wondering if it is not another parameter that is causing you the problem? Have you fertilized along with the Excel? A sudden boost in carbon without concurrent increases in the other elements could be the issue...


----------

